# To Mudge



## The big guy (Oct 5, 2005)

You once put up a (how to) your method of brewing, I can't seem to find thread or post, a little help, thanks.....searched and searched..


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 5, 2005)

was it www.basskilleronline.com ?


----------



## The big guy (Oct 5, 2005)

Nope it was here.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 6, 2005)

I keep it pretty simple, and I'm not quite awake yet but I'll try to remember what I might have posted. Was it in Anabolics or specifically this area?


----------

